# Siberian Husky not eating very much



## mbb (May 3, 2009)

Hey all, I have noticed that my husky dont eat very much, I have been looking some info up and it does say that the breed dont eat as much as a normal dog his size would but i just cant help but think he should.The vet said his weight was fine. 

My Husky is such a snob! he will be fussy eating his dinner but would love to eat mine. He will also eat his dinner if I sit and hand feed him.

does anyone have the same prob with there husky or dog?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

What are you feeding him?
Maybe he would like something tastier 
Have you tried nature diet?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes!! Sometimes Candy can be a very fussy eater - but I blame the butchers and the neighbours, I've just found out they give her sunday dinner! No wonder she doesn't want to eat her own food lol


----------



## mbb (May 3, 2009)

rona said:


> What are you feeding him?
> Maybe he would like something tastier
> Have you tried nature diet?


when I first got him he was on Iams but cause he was so fussy and not eating we changed it to Bakers to get him to eat something. I have to be very careful with what I give him cause the breed has a very sensitive stomach.

I dont want to get into the habbit of changing his food everytime he decides to be a snob


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Bakers is not good food for your dog  full of e numbers and sugar :nono:

On the other hand Maya is exactly the same, barney will eat four scoops of dog food in his bowl but Maya will only eat 3, she's fussy but I found mixing different raw meat packs I get form the pet shop helps also.

I feed my lot on James well beloved which also comes with a varitey of flavours so we change flavours all the time this helps also.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The first thing to do is to check whether or not your husky is underweight. A good rule of thumb is that if you can feel his ribs, but not see them, then he is about right. This dog (a rescue we fostered) was much, much too thin:










This boy, on the other hand is in hard, working condition with no excess weight, but you can't see his ribs:










If he isn't underweight, don't worry. If he is, try building his appetite with some raw chicken wings. They are very good for him and they will sort out any sensitive stomach issues. 
Another thing to remember is the higher quality the food he is on, the less of it he will need. The cheaper brands are often bulked up with cereal or some other "filler" which goes straight through the dog and out the other end.

Mick


----------



## EAR77 (May 11, 2009)

Lovely dog mbb he is a beaut, this i a pic of my girl she has blue eyes..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bakers isnt a good food particularly for a breed like a Sibe as many suffer sensitive stomachs & Bakers has low meat content & is full of fillers & additives, i would change his food to a brand where meat is the 1st ingredient & contains no wheat, huskies are very "fuel" efficient & Need less food than similar sized breeds (i think this is what you mean when you say "they dont Eat as much as a normal sized dog"), i have one who can be a bit picky with her dryfood, but shes never picky with her raw bones & meat!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Try changing her to raw?
I doubt there are many members on here who would agree with bakers (its [email protected]) I'm sure I heard it being compared with feeding your dog sweeties and mcdonalds!

I had a foster who was on it an he was literally bouncing off the walls until I changed him to jwb from the vet, he calmed down and enjoyed his food more.

x


----------



## EAR77 (May 11, 2009)

There is a new dog food out called Harringtons which is easy on the pocket and has all the goodness and natural content the top brands have, Tesco and Asda are the only supermarkets to have selling rights, have looked it up and it has has good feed back.....


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

A lot of sibe owners i know feed the BARF diet. I feed my two on the Burns Kibble and alternate with raw chicken wings.

Huskies do have delicate tummies and don't need as much food as their size suggests 

Def agree with other replies - Bakers is not great for them, it's like feeding you kids on sweets lol 

Hope you find a good food to settle on


----------



## lornajackson1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I put my sibe on Bakers and it gave her a horrible stomach.. although she is fussy with her biscuits i find that by adding Butchers Tripe she eats it all!

Huskys are renounned for their fussy eating because they prefer meaty things!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with the others I'm afraid. Bakers really is rubbish. Whatever you feed should have meat as the first ingredient. You'll feed less of a good quality food because they'll digest more of it, rather than foods like bakers which are full of fillers and not digested.

There are plenty of good quality foods that don't cost the earth. Generally stay away from supermarket brands. Pets at Home have a good variety of good foods, and you can get others online. If your dog likes meat try the wet foods like Wainwrights Wet trays, NatureDiet, Natures Harvest, anything meat as the first ingredient. Likewise there are plenty of good dried foods out there too.

Good luck - dog food seems daunting at first but a little bit of research and it all starts to make sense


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Grain free kibbles are pretty good, I would go for something like Taste of The Wild/Orijen/Acana or an all natural raw/barf diet.

Dog Food Reviews - Bakers Complete Beef & Country Vegetables - Powered by ReviewPost

As compared with an Acana food:

Dog Food Reviews - Acana Grasslands - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog food analysis is a volunteer run website that is not affiliated with any companies that manufacture kibbles. They provide you with facts and are unbiased.

Royal Canin also contains BHA and other chemical preservatives and they also use additives such as a spray to coat the food in a highly palatable unknown substance to make it more attractive to dogs. If dogs don't eat it, people wont buy it, but essentially they are junk food diets for your dog.

Here are some more helpful links 

DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

Choosing a good kibble (dry dog food)

TruthaboutPetFood.com


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Bakers is pure rubbish im afraid, try a better food (iams isnt good either)

I feel all 3 of mine Quest, its the only food my dogs have eaten every meal time without fail, Kira is fussy but loves Quest! Its online only, about £33 a bag delivered. 

they dont need much if its a quality food, 15kg of Quest lasts my 3 nearly a month


----------

